# In Loving Memory of My Comet 4/28/09 to 8/20/20



## alexisefabian (Aug 14, 2020)

I lost my boy 8 days ago. It still feels like the same day, but it also feels like it has been forever since I have gotten to hug him. He survived many issues as a young puppy, two tumors, one cancerous, in his older years, and ending up having to be put down for inconclusive issues. His death was very sudden. Three weeks ago, he was his normal self. Still played like a puppy and had more personality than ever. On a Sunday, he started dragging his back foot while he walked and by that next Tuesday, he couldn't walk or stand. He had tests and stayed at the vet and we were notified that he had cancer all over his lungs. They gave us 6 months max. We still don't know why he stopped walking, but his medications were supposed to give him his mobility back. They seemed to be working and he was still in great spirits despite having his whole life turned upside down. We had a challenging week with him but last Wednesday was his best day out of them all. He was crawling around, wagging his tail, and talking to us. We were so hopeful he would continue to improve greatly and had found some universities who might have been able to help with his cancer. However, on Wednesday night he whined all night long. Even with my sister on his bed with him and me right next to him, begging him to try and sleep, he was restless. I wonder now if he knew what was coming or if he was in pain. The next morning he was like a different dog. Listless, lost all of his mobility, and didn't seem like he was even there. Deep down, I knew what was coming and laid in his bed with him and cried until around 3 when my mom came home. We took him to the vet to see if they could help him, agreeing to take him right back home if they had no suggestions. In the end though, we could see he wasn't himself, wasn't happy or comfortable, and decided we didn't want him to suffer anymore, just for us to see if he showed any improvement in the coming days. We sat on the floor with him and cried and cried. He didn't have a lot of reaction to his surroundings and seemed to fall right asleep with the sedation they gave him. What I will never forget though, is that he came to right before the sedation put him fully asleep. He was wide awake and fully aware of what was happening. He lifted his head for the first time that day and gave my mom, my sister, and I each kisses. He said goodbye to us in his own little Comet way and gave us love, even in his last moments. My mom and sister had trouble leaving the vet and couldn't process that he was really gone, but I felt his soul at peace the moment he left this world.

I got him as my 6th birthday present. We grew up side by side. Being homeschooled my whole life, I was rarely separated from him. He was my soulmate and although I worry and feel guilty about so many things, at the end of the day he knew how loved he was and he lived the greatest life. I am absolutely shattered over his death, especially since although I had a premonition of him passing before I made it to college, I had at least expected to take my senior and graduation pictures with him. The thought of having to live another 80 to 90 years without him is too hard to handle. People say there will be better days but even as young as I am, I really don’t see myself ever being as happy as I was with Comet.

I know he would want me to be happy though. I feel his presence and it seems as though he is still trying to make me happy, even in heaven. Two of my favorite things are thunderstorms and the sound of coyotes howling. It stormed as soon as we left the vet the day he died and continues to storm here even though we had been in a dry spell for months. The day after he died, I had a breakdown over having to clean up all of the things we had laying around to care for him. After I had started crying, I heard a coyote howl right outside my backyard. We've never heard them here, but a young one was howling and trotting around right next to the house. Completely bizarre! My mom also got the pleasure of hearing them again a couple of nights ago. 

He was truly an exceptional, loving, and sassy boy. Loved bunnies, fish, and gofers and was extremely vocal. It's so hard right now, but I think he'll send the right golden my way when it's time. Even though he hated any other dog who stole my attention, he knows I can't live happily without the pitter-patter of paws following behind me. This is so very long but I do feel better having an account of what has happened in the last month written down. Thank you if you read this far! He had too much personality and too many adventures to write down here, but I'm sure you all know the unique magic each golden has.


----------



## alexisefabian (Aug 14, 2020)

Just as I posted this, it started downpouring outside. It truly is my boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your special boy, Comet was beautiful.
I can tell from your words how much he was loved and how much he's missed.


----------



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

I’m so so sorry for your loss. I lost my baby girl Lucy last Monday from lymphoma. It is shocking to the core to lose these sweet babies. Sending you hugs and I’m sure he had an amazing life with you.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Comet, he was truly a beautiful looking boy... 😥


----------



## Rjan1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

So sorry for you loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Comet. He sounds like one special and well loved boy. You will always miss him but it won't always hurt like it does now. Most of us have felt your pain.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

How much he meant to you radiates from your writing. You are lucky to have had some much connected time with him. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Comet.💔He will always live in your heart.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mindquad (Aug 9, 2020)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Comet was very special. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautful boy. In my 75 years I have had to make tath horrible decsions so many times..4 in the last 6 yeas. And my 11 year old Pyrenees girl, Princess Jewel is gtting down in her back nd and I am hopng and praying she stillhas at least another good year. but when time comes and she lets me know, I will let her go. It is the most loving thing to do. It hurts us so bad, but it is right.


----------



## Dogmomx3 (Aug 7, 2020)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## eschwim (May 7, 2020)

So sorry......it's very very difficult, but it will get better. Let me know if you ever want to talk. Based on your pictures it looks like you live in Arizona. I was right around your age when my first dog passed. You will always hold those memories and carry them with you thru life. I still think of my first girl often. She is still part of our weekly conversations and your boy will be too.


----------

